# 1969 gto judge engine serial # source?



## Sanchito75 (Sep 20, 2015)

HI All,
I'm new to the forum and appreciate any help you can provide. I recently acquired a 1969 Pontiac GTO judge in great condition from a family member which was well taken care of and also has a clean title and numbers from PHS that match it to be a judge. From what I know the car is not numbers matching and the VIN and engine block do not match. I wrote down the engine serial #0637732WS from the engine block. In the GTO book catalog from 1964 to 1974 I can't seem to track down what year this engine may have come out of. Perhaps it's not from a GTO and if so I appreciate any pointers on if I'm looking in the wrong direction here as well. 


Thank You


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

back by the distributor hole, there wil be an alphanumeric date code, for example, K088 (Nov8, 1968).
- First ck that date code, 
-then ck on the face of the block, close to the passenger side of the timing cover. there will be a partial VIN stamp. example... 29P124188.
- On Fremont builds the partial VIN is stamped cocked slightly at an angle up higher within a few inches of the assembly number, 0637722 and two letter block code you posted. 

The above example partial VIN would note 2(Pontiac), 9( for year), P(for assembly plant), then the last 6 digits of the cars VIN. 

Original WS coded engines were used for quite a few different manual trans performance Pontiac A body engines: '65 and '66 tripower 389's, 400 HO's, '69 and 70 RAIII's, even a few later manual trans 400's . W/o cking the block casting date, it will be difficult to confirm exact year usage.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

You're looking in the wrong spot. The number you found is not the partial VIN. You found the engine assembly ID number and "use code (i.e. "WS")." WS is a Ram Air III engine.

Look further down on the engine block from where you found your numbers. Way down by the harmonic balancer. Here's a short cut to the info you need to locate the VIN.

http://www.teufert.net/identify/identify.htm


----------



## Sanchito75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Red1970GTO,
Thank you very much for responding. I'm not much of gearhead since I'm more of a techie guy so I'm learning more about this car and vehicles in general. The engine is intact with vehicle so I have included some pics of what I can see from the top and sides of the engine. I did look at the link and took pics as what I have and hope we can match them up. http://1drv.ms/1NAagET Please let me know if this is helpful


----------



## Sanchito75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Pinoion Head,
Thank you for the helpful info. I will start to look by the distributor hole to find more information.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe you have the original RAIII engine, I downloaded one of your images, also on the back of the block passenger's side behind the #8 cylinder you should find a casting number of 9790071. 68 used the same casting number with the 8 bolt water pump, 69 switched to the 11 bolt water pump. That one appears to have 11 bolts. The date code on the head is march 18, 1969. What is the build date on the data plate?


----------

